# Bredli enclosure from scratch :)



## 86JAP (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey APS,

So I picked up all the timber and bits a pieces that I ordered from my local bunnings this afternoon. I am building a 1800lx600hx600d enclosure for my Bredli. She is only 12 months old at the moment but will definitely grow into it .

Also purchased a new router, dropsaw and circular saw for the project.

Anyway it will be built from untreated pine and sealed with cabothane satin clear, but I won't be using the typical sliding glass doors but more on that later.....

Heating the enclosure with a 100w CHE and adding LED strip lights for viewing, as this will be a display in my lounge room I don't want to use the usual globes.

Ok pictures...

The pile of materials.



Floor, back and substrate dam.



That's it for tonight, hopefully more tomorrow once I get my cordless drills back.

Ideas and opinions are always welcome.. 

Thanks Sam.


----------



## Lawra (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking good so far - can't wait to see your progress  Go get those drills!


----------



## mjcarpentry (Feb 20, 2014)

Watching this space lol


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 21, 2014)

86jap before you go too far you may want to consider turning enclosure on its end so 1800high,bredli love to climb so with this height it would suit him for the rest of his life...bredli are abhoreal...


----------



## Amberbubula (Feb 21, 2014)

As *smileysnake* said, they do like to climb.. but if you have enough branches in the enclosure (suspended parallel to the top maybe, and a few fixed against it diagonal from the floor?) then the snake can climb and the crisis has been adverted. 

No need to tip the enclosure up the other way.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 21, 2014)

They are climbers (arborial) why build a horizontal enclosure thats NOT natural to the species show me "ONE" photo of a Bredli on the ground in the wild (Kings Canyon) and surrounds (NT) ppl build these enclosures to suit themselves not the snakes "NATURAL" habitat. solar 17


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow... Chill out guys,

This is why I put this up on here, to get peoples opinions nothing is set in stone yet, I came up with these measurements from the care sheet I have that says they like to climb not that they are arboreal... 

Now having read these replies has confirmed what I have been thinking all morning. I'm going to to redesign it and make it 900lx1200hx600d. Does that sound better [MENTION=3145]solar 17[/MENTION] and [MENTION=34043]smileysnake[/MENTION]?

Also the enclosure and was always going to have branches in it for her to climb on, she has several perches in her tub at the moment.

Cheers Sam


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 21, 2014)

l have several Bredli and are all kept in floor to ceiling enclosures and they are relentless climbers and a couple are quite big 8-9kgs and lay 40+ eggs and personally l think keepers that have them in horizontal enclosures should consider the snakes "natural" choices instead of their own. solar 17


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, @solar 17 I appreciate and thank you for your advice in helping me build the correct enclosure for my Bredli however I don't appreciate the assumption you have made that I have put what I want ahead of what my snake needs, to clear this up I based the horizontal enclosure on the advice given in the Dolittle Farms care sheet for Centralians which states that "they will appreciate a taller cage but this is not necessary provided they can get up off the enclosure floor". Im not limited with space or anything like that with the layout or size of the enclosure I only went off what I had read.

Ok now, I've re-done my plans again… This enclosure will now be 700Lx1800Hx600D! I have all my tools back now and will be starting to build this tonight, hopefully I can update this later tonight as well.
@solar 17, what heating do you use for your bredli's??


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 21, 2014)

l use Habistat panels and they are great but with hindsight it would have been cheaper (to run) with a heated shelf/platform as the HABISTATS ARE 80W and you would probably get away with half that on a shelf/platform but the heat panels are great and have been faultless where they are great for greens where they (gtp's) cant have a shelf at least imo. solar 17.


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 21, 2014)

I've seen those panels, they look to be a good bit of gear. I'm guessing your using them as ambient heat for the top end of the enclosure? Much like a CHE only more spread out?

Ok people, I started building just after my last post and finished up at about 8pm (just to keep the neighbours happy). I got a majority of the carcass done.

Floor, Back and substrate dam.




One side done.




Roof done




Other side done.




More to come tomorrow arvo.

Cheers Sam.


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 21, 2014)

Panels throw out a basking spot about 7 inches down and also raise the ambient temperature, so it's a matter of wattage v.s enclosure size. And don't forget to chuck up some more pics.


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 21, 2014)

Im planing on using a 100W CHE on a dimming thermostat with a shelf about 300mm below for basking. The CHE should do the job of raising the ambient temp as well, yes?


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it will. That is looking great, i hope she uses it well.
I also wish i had your workshop space. I could go sick in there.:lol:


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 22, 2014)

86jap.ah thats it mate looking nice now...and i use che in a 2.1m tall enclosure so does the ambient temps perfect.we are all here to help mate ive been on here almost 2 years now and im still learning new things about the wonderful creatures we love and yes im very jealous of that work space...and keep posting pics..good job mate


----------



## Lawra (Feb 22, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Yes it will. That is looking great, i hope she uses it well.
> I also wish i had your workshop space. I could go sick in there.:lol:



Ditto! All my projects are done in the kitchen, usually on the dining table lol.
[MENTION=22560]86JAP[/MENTION] I really like what you've done so far, I look forward to seeing more progress pics  Is the vertical space on the back wall for a vent or will you attach another piece of timber?


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 22, 2014)

I too use the panels and have had no problems. I have probes top and bottom to monitor temps. Also, the thermo turns on the panel if it gets too cool and switches it off and a fan mounted in the roof on for really hot days











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 22, 2014)

@Lawra, that hole is now filled in, the timber panels I had are only 600mm wide so hence need to add the extra piece. My "workshop" is just my garage has 1 single door on one side and a 1.5 wide door on the other. Not sure what the results would be if I tried to use a circ saw and a router on my dining table lol..


@MrThumper your enclosure is incredible!! Is it 2 separate or is there access through that centre wall?

No real updates tonight, ill upload more pics with todays and tomorrows progress tomorrow night once I get this door sorted!

I have a question relating to vents in vertical enclosures… where do people put them?? Im thinking (if I can explain it properly) vents on the bottom 200mm up diagonally opposite to the CHE on the roof, and the top end vents 200mm down from the roof but on the opposite side of the enclosure to the CHE, so both vents will be on the same side of the enclosure. Thoughts?????

Cheers Sam.


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. Two seperate....pair of Bredli one side and coastal the other 

Happily lived there for some time now 


Implanted Since Oct 2012


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 22, 2014)

Sam, i put my low vents on the warm side under the CHE & my high vent on the cool side. I find this gives good airflow & the temp gradiants are perfect. This is vertical & horizontal enclosures. [MENTION=17497]MrThumper[/MENTION], awesome setup, love your work.


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 22, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> I too use the panels and have had no problems. I have probes top and bottom to monitor temps. Also, the thermo turns on the panel if it gets too cool and switches it off and a fan mounted in the roof on for really hot days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that amazing i wish i hade the room for something like this


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 23, 2014)

Update time…. 

I got quite a bit done this weekend, happy with it so far.

Door trim attached.




Door frame.



Stand/base with some strategic product placement 




Door frame with @Virides black Morelia handles and the door lock.




Basking shelf and hide, I'm still debating if I should put a removable front on the hide or not, the 2nd pic shows the open end.




These last few are of my girl sussing out her new home.





Everything is sanded ready for sealing but I'm waiting on a few things to turn up, lighting and the CHE before I seal it as there are more holes to be drilled. I will be ordering the glass hopefully tuesday or wednesday arvo, unfortunately it is going to take upto 10 days for the glass to arrive as I'm planning on getting safety glass because it is quite a large piece.

In the mean time I'm on the hunt for some branches to decorate this thing. What are peoples thought on using natural Gum branches? Obviously I will need to dry them out for a while before use but anything else?

Cheers Sam.


----------



## AussieBen (Feb 23, 2014)

[MENTION=22560]86JAP[/MENTION] This is looking really good mate. can't wait to see the finished result.

Few questions Though

Do you remember what the board from bunnings is called ? and is it stainable ?


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 24, 2014)

Very impressive mate bet you are well pleased with the way it is going.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys.

[MENTION=39184]AussieBen[/MENTION] they are 1800x600x18mm clear laminated pine panels $33.50 ea. Pretty sure they are sustainable as they are made from heaps of offcuts glued together and cut to size, they are made in Chile.

Sam.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 24, 2014)

That looks great I've got an aviary that we need to build today for my male and female 3yr old bredli


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 24, 2014)

Just my 2 cents....I went with clear Perspex over glass. Was cheaper, lighter and no worry bout it breaking 


Implanted Since Oct 2012


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39184]AussieBen[/MENTION], I just re-read your question and yes they are STAINABLE lol, I read it as sustainable and assumed you meant if the timber was from a renewable source..
[MENTION=17497]MrThumper[/MENTION], I've considered perspex, where did you get yours from? I have read that it is not as clear as glass and discolours over time.

I got the door on this afternoon and moved the handles to line up with the lock a bit better. Nothing more to do until I get the items I have ordered, although I might stain the door frame tomorrow arvo ready for the glass.





Cheers Sam.


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 24, 2014)

I just googled for a Perspex cut to size place locally. That large one I posted pics of has Acrylic doors. Just as clear and it's not in direct sunlight so no probs here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBen (Feb 24, 2014)

86JAP said:


> @AussieBen, I just re-read your question and yes they are STAINABLE lol, I read it as sustainable and assumed you meant if the timber was from a renewable source..
> @MrThumper, I've considered perspex, where did you get yours from? I have read that it is not as clear as glass and discolours over time.
> 
> I got the door on this afternoon and moved the handles to line up with the lock a bit better. Nothing more to do until I get the items I have ordered, although I might stain the door frame tomorrow arvo ready for the glass.
> ...



Ha Ha, no problem, I was a bit confused when you came back with that reply, But all good. I have seen that stuff in Bunnings, but was never sure about it. now i know. Keep up the good work, it's looking awesome.


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks mate, just need to give them a sand, they do have a shiny coating on them..


----------



## Gavatron (Feb 27, 2014)

Man I love it!
Awesome sliding door idea


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, I can't take credit for the sliding door though, the idea was borrowed from another member [MENTION=16446]KingSirloin[/MENTION]


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

No photos this time, I have been busy this last week staining and sanding and filling holes and more sanding and more staining lol, enclosure is ready for the 2nd coat, the door and stand are done with 3 coats.
Im picking up the glass for the door tomorrow so will be gluing that in tomorrow arvo.


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 4, 2014)

Got the glass this morning and popped it in this afternoon. Will leave it for a few days before I flip it over to trim the excess glue. Second photo is of the stuff I used to stick the glass in, it is a silicone adhesive so it seals and glues that glass in place.





Also had a few things turn up last week, my LED strip lighting and CHE. Still waiting on the power source for the LEDs and the ES fitting and cage for the heat source. The LEDs are a 5m strip cuttable every 3 LEDs, I opted for the warm white as it is closer to natural light then cool/bright white, I may even add a dimmer yet depending on how bright they end up.




Also got a second coat of varnish on the enclosure… Getting close 

Sam.


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 11, 2014)

UPDATES!!

Hey guys,

Been a little while since I updated this, lots of little things been done but its all but finished!!!

Got a large gum tree branch the other day and cut it all to size.





And the almost finished product, I'm still trying to source some artificial plants to pretty it up bit and so I can remove some of the hides. As you can see I did away with the sliding door in the end, unfortunately the timber I got from bunnings and used for the frame was warped. I was hoping that laying it on a flat hard surface and glueing the heavy piece of glass in would fix this problem but it didn't, as the frame was warped it meant the runners would not work properly so they were ditched in favour of 4x70mm butt hinges. (the piece of pine at the bottom is just temporary until she grows a bit bigger lol she can't quite reach)








Just some pics of my girl exploring..







Cheers Sam.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks great. What made you change ur mind from sliding to swing door?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, It was only for the fact that the runners would not work properly with the warped door frame and it was easier and more cost effective to swing it rather then re-make, re-stain and re-fit the glass to a new frame.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks awesome mate!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBen (Mar 11, 2014)

That came up looking really good Sam. I been waiting for the updates.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks great mate! Love it!


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 11, 2014)

Great good to see,a Bredli with some climbing room YAH. solar 17 ~B~


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Sam,

There is a little shop on Hastings River Drive that does artificial plants. I have found their pricing good. They sell lots of 'plant pieces' that you can arrange/mount around your enclosure for a great look. The specialise in artificial flower arrangements so have lots of 'bits and pieces' that you can pull apart or arrange.

I decked out my Bredli and MD enclosure with bits and pieces of their artificial plants, including some of their artificial native grasses.

They are between the Clifton roundabout and Settlers Inn......


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
 [MENTION=36726]Bart70[/MENTION] I went I there last week but he was mostly out of stock and mentioned that I was the second person that day to come in looking for snake enclosure decorations.. I might try again on Saturday.


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 15, 2014)

Finished up the decoration today came up good I think 
[MENTION=36726]Bart70[/MENTION] I went into that shop on Hastings River Drive again, found the grasses this time haha.


----------



## rockethead (Mar 15, 2014)

very nice job


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 15, 2014)

86JAP said:


> Finished up the decoration today came up good I think
> @Bart70 I went into that shop on Hastings River Drive again, found the grasses this time haha.



Excellent!

They are usually down the left hand side as you walk in. There is often a stand of native plant 'pieces' over towards the right hand corner that can be used in conjunction with fake rocks and branches (in much the same way as you have down with the greenery). 

I have a large hexagonal glass display cabinet (over 2 metres tall) that I have to fit out for my Intergrade over the next 12 months - I have had my eye on some of the palms and 'grass trees' (Blackboys) out the back to use as a feature. Expensive to purchase but worth it if they become the centrepiece to a themed display enclosure. I have a Stein with a 'Grass Tree' feature and it looks great.

Yours has come up very nice.....I might be hitting you up for advice on its construction down the track. I am good at fitting them out, but lousy as building them!


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeh I had a look out the back today they have some nice looking larger trees out there. That 'grass tree' sounds interesting.... this enclosure stands just over 2m on its stand. 

I'd be happy to help out with making an enclosure, I'm no expert but I have learned alot doing this one and there are definitely somethings I would do differently next time.


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 16, 2014)

86JAP that is a very well made enclosure you will be an expert soon mate..great job well done.....your Bredli will love it.Have you got a few hides in there mine has a hide up high and two down low just to make them more comfortable....


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=34043]smileysnake[/MENTION] yeh there are a few more hides in there I put them in after the photos. She hasn't been out of her warm hide in a few days as she is in shed..


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Mar 24, 2014)

how much did this cost you to build including thermostat and lighting if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 24, 2014)

Enclosure was $630 as it sits, power and hand tools $200 thermostat was $130 from memory.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 24, 2014)

Satisfaction of making it yourself.....priceless !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 24, 2014)

Haha yep, stoked with how it turned out.

Actually I would prob say $700 for the enclosure to be safe, there were a couple of little things I had to get that during the build that I over looked.


----------

